# Baby turtle (warning extreme cuteness)



## Frozenmouse (Oct 17, 2009)

told you .lol.
i have UVA 5.0 and all of the right food and water params. I have done a stack of research on turtles but still have one unanswered question.
Should i leave the basking (40w IR) light on at night or turn it off it gets to about 12 oC inside the lounge room at night in winter.?


----------



## garycahill (Oct 17, 2009)

Turn it on & off with sunset & sunrise


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 17, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Turn it on & off with sunset & sunrise


Dont get me wrong but i question your advice as i did not even mention the ssp. or are you that good.?


----------



## garycahill (Oct 18, 2009)

Suit yourself.
Do you think that any one species of where ever it naturally occurs doesn't get a cooler night time low than it's day temperature?
I presume you are using a water heater? Will this adequately maintain the water temp at the required temp overnight, seeing as by far the majority of turtles sleep in the water, not on their basking areas?
Basically, it doesn't matter what species of freshwater turtle that you own, the husbandry is almost exactly the same, with the exception of the heat range. This is how I knew what to reply without asking any more questions & getting the usual noob life story!
Your profile also has a listing of a Murray River Turtle, or do you think that people don't check?
Don't get me wrong, I question your motif for posting this thread.
Is it after help or to start an arguement?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 18, 2009)

if it was a northern yellow face or any of the northern species you just killed it with your advice. not here for argument .
just some good advice anyone?


----------



## Kitah (Oct 18, 2009)

I've got a kreffts, and when I was in Bris (i.e. before I moved to townsville for uni) he got ~12hrs of artificial light (i.e. UVB 10) on. If you are concerned about your little guy (very cute, might I add. I rekon baby turts are the cutest out of all herps!) just use the infrared (so you warm the air but don't emit light- lets the hatchy sleep but keeps the air warm to possibly avoid respiratory issues)

As Garcahill mentioned, do you have an aquarium heater? you seem to have done your research so I shall assume so  

Goodluck with the little one


----------



## ravan (Oct 18, 2009)

awww he's adorable! I cant wait until i can have my own turtle


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 18, 2009)

night time means lights out.
Simple as that.
Heater in the water will keep temps suitable.


----------



## dottyback (Oct 18, 2009)

The turtle will or should be a lot bigger in 8 months so i would leave the light off at night time. Just to be anal its UVB thats 5.0 not UVA.


----------



## niggz (Oct 18, 2009)

Dabool said:


> told you .lol.
> i have UVA 5.0 and all of the right food and water params. I have done a stack of research on turtles but still have one unanswered question.
> Should i leave the basking (40w IR) light on at night or turn it off it gets to about 12 oC inside the lounge room at night in winter.?


 


Dabool said:


> Dont get me wrong but i question your advice as i did not even mention the ssp. or are you that good.?


 


Dabool said:


> if it was a northern yellow face or any of the northern species you just killed it with your advice. not here for argument .
> just some good advice anyone?


 

So why are you asking? It seems like you know everything already!


----------



## turtle_alex (Oct 18, 2009)

buy yourself a water heater to control the water temp keep the temp to about 24-27 and turn the basking light off at night also do yourself a favor and buy some NEC-t10 Uv lights the light type not the black lite the are alot cheaper then the commercial repti-sun fluros do the same job, good luck and keep researching as your 50c peice turtle will be the size of a dinner plate one day and if looked after proply will live for atleast 20yrs+
cya


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwww it is sooooo cute!! I know this is a pointless post, But it is so adorable!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for the responses i have the water heated to 24-26 oC . i was just concerned about how cold the outside air gets at night time as this turtle is smaller than a 20 c piece (see 50c in foreground of photo)and could possibly freeze very quickly as in their natural habitat they would not be exposed to anything that cold until they are at least a couple of inches long.
My bad on the reptipet sun plus uv tube 5.0 it says 30%UVA .


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 18, 2009)

Why would they not be exposed to low temps until they are bigger?


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 18, 2009)

grimbeny said:


> Why would they not be exposed to low temps until they are bigger?


 good question , i doubt that they would even see temps under 15 c in the coldest of winter . as there are a QLD-NT animal and not something that can be keeped in a melb pond over winter .... i have looked into buying many diffrent turtles and was told all the same thing , anything other then a ELN [ eastern long neck] and a murry short neck nothing else would live in winter due to my ponds being outside.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dabool said:


> told you .lol.
> i have UVA 5.0 and all of the right food and water params. I have done a stack of research on turtles but still have one unanswered question.
> Should i leave the basking (40w IR) light on at night or turn it off it gets to about 12 oC inside the lounge room at night in winter.?


 as long as u have the water heated then it should be fine . duz your tank have a lid/top? 
as the water heat will help keep the heat in if it has a lid/top. well it duz with my green tree frogs . im guessing that when u say IR u mean infrared? if yes , then why arnt u using a propper sun globe to help give of a half decent sun/uv rays ........ then if your worried about temps use a IR for night heating ..........
but im no expert ..


----------



## Kitah (Oct 18, 2009)

Only thing you've got to watch if you keep lids etc on the tank, is that the warm water and air = high humidity, can lead to respiratory complications


----------



## garycahill (Oct 18, 2009)

Dabool said:


> if it was a northern yellow face or any of the northern species you just killed it with your advice. not here for argument .
> just some good advice anyone?


 
Gee, you sure seem to know a lot for someone who asks such a *basic* question.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 18, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Gee, you sure seem to know a lot for someone who asks such a *basic* question.


yeah it seems that way , almost like his looking for trouble . or atleast sir the pot .


----------



## bulionz (Oct 18, 2009)

some1 prob said already i didnt read but just get a fish heater and i think u put the water temp like 24-26


----------



## jinin (Oct 18, 2009)

How old and what species?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 18, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> Only thing you've got to watch if you keep lids etc on the tank, is that the warm water and air = high humidity, can lead to respiratory complications


Thanks , yeah i was thinking about leaving some heat on for the night as i was told not to have a lid as it can cause respiratory tract infections if they are kept in a constantly humid environment.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 18, 2009)

grimbeny said:


> Why would they not be exposed to low temps until they are bigger?


What happens on my planet is we have these seasons called summer,winter ect the temps vary all year round its an amazing phenomenon.
So what happens is baby turtle hatched at the start of summer gets to grow big and strong before the cold weather arrives hence the root of my questioning . ps greetings from earth.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2009)

Dabool said:


> What happens on my planet is we have these seasons called summer,winter ect the temps vary all year round its an amazing phenomenon.
> So what happens is baby turtle hatched at the start of summer gets to grow big and strong before the cold weather arrives hence the root of my questioning . ps greetings from earth.



On my planet Earth we also have a thing the equator and around that there's this thing called wet and dry season....


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 18, 2009)

Maybe you should go back to Reading your caresheets and books Dabool. Advice ha been given and you just give back sarcasm......


----------



## Jakee (Oct 18, 2009)

Dabool

Your turtle shouldnt experience winter tempretures till its atleast a few years old. I suggest you put your UV and heat lamp on a timer, say turning on at sunrise and turning off at sunset. Go and read this caresheet, it has all the information you need know. 
http://www.aftcra.org.au/userfiles/file/pdf_files/Caresheet FEB2009.pdf


Jake


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 19, 2009)

Jakee said:


> Dabool
> 
> Your turtle shouldnt experience winter tempretures till its atleast a few years old. I suggest you put your UV and heat lamp on a timer, say turning on at sunrise and turning off at sunset. Go and read this caresheet, it has all the information you need know.
> http://www.aftcra.org.au/userfiles/file/pdf_files/Caresheet FEB2009.pdf
> ...


Thanks thats a great care sheet . most of the info i got from caresheets has been pretty basic but this one is good.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 19, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Gee, you sure seem to know a lot for someone who asks such a *basic* question.


 It just seemed funny that you would think it was ok to allow a temperate climate turtle get subjected to 12 oC overnight temps where in their natural range they would never see these low temps.
Just wasnt sure if you actually knew what you were talking about as this is not the response i was expecting and has since been brought to light by a few expert turtle keepers that it should in fact be heated over night just as you would any other temperate climate reptile during melbournes winter .
So sorry for not agreeing with your bad advice i am not looking for an argument i just dont like amateurs giving out advice that can jeopardize reptiles lives.
As i treasure mine they are not just an object of amusement too me, i also respect them and try to give them the best care available , peoples feelings come secondary to this so i apologize if i hurt yours.
The person i have purchased them from, has told me they have had a 75% mortality rate with hatchling turtles since the laws changed and hatchlings have been available for sale in vic. my 4 are still alive a week on so fingers crossed i with some good advice i will have better luck.
The line of questioning originally came from that fact that the first day i had them 2 out of the 4 had climbed onto the basking area overnight and for all indications seemed dead in the morning.
It took alot of effort to get them moving again hence why i was skeptical and a little angry at the first responses.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 19, 2009)

another pic just for the hell of it , turtle 3 zooming around.


----------



## Specks (Oct 19, 2009)

frogboy said:


> When you ask for advice it is your option to take it or leave.


 
so true. im just waiting for someone to crack and someone is going to cop it. i have coped it before and i learned. btw my sarcasim was taken the wrong way by someone and i was sprayed.advice. ask for info or advice. take it say thankyou and if u think the person is wrong say im not sure or ok thanks. not major sarcasim.


----------



## bump73 (Oct 19, 2009)

Personally i have never had a turtle sleep outside the water, and have never supplied any form of heating at night other than a water heater. If you say a couple did this i wonder if you perhaps need more furnishings in the tank for them to rest on close to the water surface..As far as i know they don't sleep outside the water in the wild so if they are doing this i'd say there is most likely a problem with your setup..
Also if you mentioned the fact that they were sleeping out of the water was concerning you it would of help people like Gary answer your initial question.

Ben


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

forgive me for being picky but isnt the correct term toroise, turtles being marine creaturs...if in the herp area we called a python an elapid we would be shot down in flames. (no offense to anyone)...my favourite is the Chellodina Longicollis (Eastern longneck)...they are so cute as babies with a bright orange bottom.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 19, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> forgive me for being picky but isnt the correct term toroise, turtles being marine creaturs...if in the herp area we called a python an elapid we would be shot down in flames. (no offense to anyone)...my favourite is the Chellodina Longicollis (Eastern longneck)...they are so cute as babies with a bright orange bottom.


No tortoise is incorrect all australian turtles are in fact turtles.
Australia has no endemic tortoise species.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 19, 2009)

bump73 said:


> Personally i have never had a turtle sleep outside the water, and have never supplied any form of heating at night other than a water heater. If you say a couple did this i wonder if you perhaps need more furnishings in the tank for them to rest on close to the water surface..As far as i know they don't sleep outside the water in the wild so if they are doing this i'd say there is most likely a problem with your setup..
> Also if you mentioned the fact that they were sleeping out of the water was concerning you it would of help people like Gary answer your initial question.
> 
> Ben


yep you are right the 2 pot plants i have put into the tank have been used as sleeping areas, not one care sheet has said to put something just below the surface for them to sleep on .


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

dont want to get into an argument but....I have a very good book with me right now entitled "Tortoises of Australia" written by John Cann (whose father was Curator of reptiles at Taronga Zoo)...so if he is incorrect or the name has changed in the last 15 years then I stand corrected....But I still reckon correct term is Tortoise for a land creature and turtle for sea.:lol:


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 19, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> dont want to get into an argument but....I have a very good book with me right now entitled "Tortoises of Australia" written by John Cann (whose father was Curator of reptiles at Taronga Zoo)...so if he is incorrect or the name has changed in the last 15 years then I stand corrected....But I still reckon correct term is Tortoise for a land creature and turtle for sea.:lol:



You stand corrected then john cann is an amazing turtle specialist but most of his classifications have been revised since .
Australia has no endemic tortoise species. google turtle Vs tortoise something should come up that will clear up your confusion.


----------



## butterfly33 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, Dabool. Such sweet photos. Cute as.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you.


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

Dabool said:


> You stand corrected then john cann is an amazing turtle specialist but most of his classifications have been revised since .
> Australia has no endemic tortoise species. google turtle Vs tortoise something should come up that will clear up your confusion.



Oh well..thanks for setting me straight...I am a bit of a reptile myself (dinosaur) and have not been up to speed with turtles for about 10 years...I notice in my googling John has released a book called "Turtles in Australia" so that does indeed pay credence to your argument....we learn something every day in this forum...actually makes it easier to call em turtles like the yanks. Now if only we could change a few other words like gasoline/petrol Aluminum (SIC)/Aluminiun :lol:


----------



## Jakee (Oct 19, 2009)

Dabool said:


> .
> The person i have purchased them from, has told me they have had a 75% mortality rate with hatchling turtles since the laws changed and hatchlings have been available for sale in vic.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 20, 2009)

Jakee said:


> Dabool said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 20, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> Oh well..thanks for setting me straight...I am a bit of a reptile myself (dinosaur) and have not been up to speed with turtles for about 10 years...I notice in my googling John has released a book called "Turtles in Australia" so that does indeed pay credence to your argument....we learn something every day in this forum...actually makes it easier to call em turtles like the yanks. Now if only we could change a few other words like gasoline/petrol Aluminum (SIC)/Aluminiun :lol:


the whole turtle - tortoise thing came about in au as a slang thing from what i understand but the official classification for all australian turtles is turtles.
I even read where the word terrapin came from in my turtle researching.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 20, 2009)

My boy used to sleep on his basking dock- he had heaps of plants etc to rest on near the surface, but simply went through a phase where he wanted to sleep on to basking dock. nothing in his tank had changed to bring about this change, but he is an animal and he does what he likes 

A lot of people do seem to recommend getting plants and perhaps floating objects (driftwood before it sinks, for example) for turtles to rest on. When they get big its a bit more difficult and you generally need to get something that extends from the bottom of the tank to the top, because they weight too much and sink everything (lol). 

Basically, as my turt grew up, he initially liked sleeping in the plants (as a hatchy), then went to sleeping on the dock, and now sleeps on the bottom. If yours are sleeping on the dock then I would probably recommend using IR to keep them warmer if its so cool down there


----------



## garycahill (Oct 21, 2009)

If your tank was well set up correctly with ample reeds & hiding places your turtles would stay in the water overnight, by far, the majority do, which I presume you have heated. The fact if there is a basking light on or off should only have minimal impact on the water temp, as this should be maintained seperately. The hatchling turtles will then spend their nights in the water, not allowing it them dry out.. They do this in the wild, for safety, an instinctive self defence reaction. 
Your little ones on the dock overnight may have been dehydrated, so not too far from death at all.
Do you realise that the change to the law in regards to legal turtle size was 1/10/09, seeing that it is now 20/10/09, I really think you are streaching it a bit Dabool with your comment "they have had a 75% mortality rate with hatchling turtles since the laws changed" Hatchlings always have a high mortality rate unless they are raised to a suitable size & strength before they are sold.
You might want to ask Craig Latta yourself to verify if what I have told you is correct or not, you know, the guy who wrote the caresheet you like so much, the website where you got it, etc, etc.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 21, 2009)

garycahill said:


> If your tank was well set up correctly with ample reeds & hiding places your turtles would stay in the water overnight, by far, the majority do, which I presume you have heated. The fact if there is a basking light on or off should only have minimal impact on the water temp, as this should be maintained seperately. The hatchling turtles will then spend their nights in the water, not allowing it them dry out.. They do this in the wild, for safety, an instinctive self defence reaction.
> Your little ones on the dock overnight may have been dehydrated, so not too far from death at all.
> Do you realise that the change to the law in regards to legal turtle size was 1/10/09, seeing that it is now 20/10/09, I really think you are streaching it a bit Dabool with your comment "they have had a 75% mortality rate with hatchling turtles since the laws changed" Hatchlings always have a high mortality rate unless they are raised to a suitable size & strength before they are sold.
> You might want to ask Craig Latta yourself to verify if what I have told you is correct or not, you know, the guy who wrote the caresheet you like so much, the website where you got it, etc, etc.


Sorry i missed your point . or did you not have one.


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 22, 2009)

Dabool said:


> the whole turtle - tortoise thing came about in au as a slang thing from what i understand but the official classification for all australian turtles is turtles.
> I even read where the word terrapin came from in my turtle researching.



Yeah...Terrapin is rarely used these days...we had a band called Terrapin many/many years ago (in homage more to Sid from Pink Floyd)...this actually got me obsessed with turtles ......when I was into them as a kid back in the dark ages I just had a pond in the backyard at my parents and they would come and go...so I didnt officially own them. I have a small pond in my latest house and the frogs also come and go...Amphibians seem to be quite smart in that they can seek out water...

Now that I have a licence I think I may consider getting an outdoor setup ....they are such cute creatures to watch...

I remember one turtle that lived in our yard for a time would get really excited if anyone came past...they must recognise people and understand some are not threats.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 22, 2009)

****chuckles to mysel********

how old are you Dabool? Maybe time to grow up?

All Gary tried to do initially was offer some advice.... Where did your attitude come from?


----------



## kazper58 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dabool said:


> if it was a northern yellow face or any of the northern species you just killed it with your advice. not here for argument .
> just some good advice anyone?


 
Hi 
For a start we all know it isn't a northern yellow face so the information that Gary gave you was very correct..And yes if you knew anything about turtles you wouldn't have even commented about Gary's knowledge of turtles. You don't seem to want the answers to your questions so why bother to ask them..I feel sorry for the turtle in question if you don't want the advice to keep him/her happy and healthy..


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 22, 2009)

dont have an answer for u, but dam that a cute lil turtle! 

(tries hard not to put turtles on new wish list,..lol)


----------



## xavarx7 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> ****chuckles to mysel********
> 
> how old are you Dabool? Maybe time to grow up?
> 
> All Gary tried to do initially was offer some advice.... Where did your attitude come from?


i was going to say the same thing


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 24, 2009)

xavarx7 said:


> i was going to say the same thing


Of course you were people who can think for themselves normally say the same thing as everyone else.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol Garry, i wouldnt keep it on. With my long neck he lives outside and only gets water temps wat r outside. Like garry said they sleep in the water? And the water is heated just turn the light of and have the water as a heated thing.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 24, 2009)

This isnt just for you Dabool as there are others on APS that do the same ...
maybe next time when you put up a help thread or a want to know your opinion thread ...underneath the title you should also put ....ONLY WANTING TO READ ANSWERS THAT WRAP IT UP IN COTTONWOOL AND HAVE PINK PONIES AND FLUFFY WHITE CLOUD BOARDERS ...that way the ones that give you straight answers ...sometimes not what you like to read ...but straight answers for your problem and make you feel responsible for what has happened to your pet or suggest that your enclosure or setup isnt correct ..wont bother answering ..and then there is no more problems...


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 24, 2009)

A normal aquarium heater is very adequate and they work very well, so just leave that on at night and turn the globes off like Gary told you to do, most reptiles can cool down quite considerable over short periods, especially now that it is summer and the ambient tempretures are quite warm, hell im not even giving my pygmy bearded dragon night time heat and he is doing great!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 25, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> This isnt just for you Dabool as there are others on APS that do the same ...
> maybe next time when you put up a help thread or a want to know your opinion thread ...underneath the title you should also put ....ONLY WANTING TO READ ANSWERS THAT WRAP IT UP IN COTTONWOOL AND HAVE PINK PONIES AND FLUFFY WHITE CLOUD BOARDERS ...that way the ones that give you straight answers ...sometimes not what you like to read ...but straight answers for your problem and make you feel responsible for what has happened to your pet or suggest that your enclosure or setup isnt correct ..wont bother answering ..and then there is no more problems...



OMG i love you lol


----------



## turtle_alex (Oct 25, 2009)

they are pretty much in the water most of the time when they are that small they usually just float on the surface thats y the distance between your fluro and the water should not be and more the 300mm and no glass between,still give them land so they can dry out


----------



## novek (Oct 25, 2009)

lol at this thread


----------



## dames1978 (Oct 25, 2009)

APS at it again


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 25, 2009)

here i went thinking i was just going to look at cute turtle pics... but no, another argument (oops -debate!) well and truly under way!

Well, just to get back on the original post title here is a pic of some baby turtles that they sell in the *hardware* store in Japan. Its called D.I.K. (lol!!) and its kind of like bunnings meets kmart.......


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 25, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> here i went thinking i was just going to look at cute turtle pics... but no, another argument (oops -debate!) well and truly under way!
> 
> Well, just to get back on the original post title here is a pic of some baby turtles that they sell in the *hardware* store in Japan. Its called D.I.K. (lol!!) and its kind of like bunnings meets kmart.......


cool are they red ear sliders .


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 25, 2009)

Aha! Yes i thought their little punk sideburns were very cute!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 26, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> This isnt just for you Dabool as there are others on APS that do the same ...
> maybe next time when you put up a help thread or a want to know your opinion thread ...underneath the title you should also put ....ONLY WANTING TO READ ANSWERS THAT WRAP IT UP IN COTTONWOOL AND HAVE PINK PONIES AND FLUFFY WHITE CLOUD BOARDERS ...that way the ones that give you straight answers ...sometimes not what you like to read ...but straight answers for your problem and make you feel responsible for what has happened to your pet or suggest that your enclosure or setup isnt correct ..wont bother answering ..and then there is no more problems...


is that you wally ? sounds like something a mate of mine called wally would say.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 26, 2009)

Dabool said:


> is that you wally ? sounds like something a mate of mine called wally would say.


 No ...but maybe you should listen to ya mate then ...it seems to happen alot on here ..you ask for help or opinions ...you dont get the answers you want to hear ..so you come back with sarcasm or totally off the top posts ..so my asking is next time before you post a thread if you want the blunt straight no holding back answers ..say so ...if you want the pink ponies and I love you as big as the sky answers ..request that ...then there wont be any more dramas on the threads ..and most of us wont be called HATERS or meanies etc ...


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 26, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> No ...but maybe you should listen to ya mate then ...it seems to happen alot on here ..you ask for help or opinions ...you dont get the answers you want to hear ..so you come back with sarcasm or totally off the top posts ..so my asking is next time before you post a thread if you want the blunt straight no holding back answers ..say so ...if you want the pink ponies and I love you as big as the sky answers ..request that ...then there wont be any more dramas on the threads ..and most of us wont be called HATERS or meanies etc ...



Didnt mean to upset you so much.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 26, 2009)

Dabool said:


> Didnt mean to upset you so much.


 its not me that gets upset ...your turtle thread showed that you did ,,and thats my point


----------



## kupper (Oct 26, 2009)

as i have said before Dabool you seem to only write a thread to start trouble, You even had the gusto to tear shreds off a senior member


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 26, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> its not me that gets upset ...your turtle thread showed that you did ,,and thats my point


Look i am not gona argue with you. try another thread.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 26, 2009)

Dabool said:


> Look i am not gona argue with you. try another thread.


 now is that answer a pink pony one or a blunt one? ..cause I dont know wether to take it as an insult or advice:shock:


----------



## garycahill (Oct 26, 2009)

It seems to me to be 5 pages of dribble when the *correct answer* was the first reply, backed up my many other posts from different people.
This post will no doubt be quoted & a sarcastic answer to go with it to carry on this nonscence.
There are people here who wish to learn or find help, instead they have to wade through mountains of trash like this thread, just to get some straight answers.

If this is how you get your rocks off, you really should grow up a bit.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 26, 2009)

not my turtle but i thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Specks (Oct 26, 2009)

lol u lightened up the mood thats for sure


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 27, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> lol u lightened up the mood thats for sure


Yep there sure was a few sady Mc sad bags on this thread.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 27, 2009)

How old?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 27, 2009)

garycahill said:


> It seems to me to be 5 pages of dribble when the *correct answer* was the first reply, backed up my many other posts from different people.
> This post will no doubt be quoted & a sarcastic answer to go with it to carry on this nonscence.
> There are people here who wish to learn or find help, instead they have to wade through mountains of trash like this thread, just to get some straight answers.
> 
> If this is how you get your rocks off, you really should grow up a bit.


I still dont agree with subjecting a hatchling turtle from queensland to melbournes winter,
I am pretty sure this is probably not advisable. 
3 out of the 4 sleep in the water. 1 out of the 4 sleeps on the turtle dock, this animal is other wise behaving exactly like the rest of them , very active and eating well(now that the dock is heated overnight.). .
He might possibly be dead if i did not heat the out of water section of the enclosure.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 27, 2009)

Dabool said:


> I still dont agree with subjecting a hatchling turtle from queensland to melbournes winter,
> I am pretty sure this is probably not advisable.
> 3 out of the 4 sleep in the water. 1 out of the 4 sleeps on the turtle dock, this animal is other wise behaving exactly like the rest of them , very active and eating well(now that the dock is heated overnight.). .
> He might possibly be dead if i did not heat the out of water section of the enclosure.


 DABOOL can you answer this ..if you already knew what you were going to do ..why did you bother to make a thread of this anyway? 
you asked for opinions then acted like a spoilt brat when the answers were not what you wanted ....if you wanted to big note yourself, fine, you suceeded to some ..but to others, myself being one of them ,you came across as a drama queen .who obviously only wanted to promote his arrogance...:evil:


----------

